# 69424 Removing ventilating tube....



## Rip (May 31, 2012)

Is there a CPT code for removing Ventilating Tube without General Anesthesia?

69424 indicates using general Anesthesia.

Or would you use removal of Foreign Body 69200?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jun 1, 2012)

From CPT Assistant June 2010: 

Surgery: Respiratory System

Question: Is it appropriate to report CPT code 69424, Ventilating tube removal requiring general anesthesia, for the removal of a ventilating tube without general anesthetic?

Answer: No. CPT code 69424 is reported only when general anesthesia is used. If the physician removes a ventilating tube in the office setting without general anesthesia and meets the necessary key components of an evaluation and management (E/M) service, the appropriate E/M code should be reported.  Here the physician should carefully document the time and technique used.  Removal of a tympanostomy tube may involve use of the binocular microscope, the administration of local or topical
anesthetics, and increased time.  Each of these may lead
to higher RVU values. 


...I don't know why it doesn't mention coding for removal of fb..that makes the most sense to me.  Maybe someone else will post more info...


----------



## mwatson@entsc.com (Jun 5, 2012)

You can't bill FB removal as the tube was put there intentionally.


----------

